# Upcoming Bernhard Flinks seminar



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

O.G. Inselstadt SchH Club in Minocqua,WI will be hosting Bernhard Flinks in mid May 2011for 3 days, exact dates will be finalized in a couple of weeks. We have a few working spots left, spectators unlimited. 
And what more beautiful place than the northwoods to train








Contact me for more info
Sue


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

O.G. Inselstadt is hosting a Bernhard Flinks seminar in Hazelhurst, WI the weekend of May 20-22, 2011. We have a few working spots left, spectators unlimited. 

Seminar contact is Greg Mominee..for more info please see our website: Page 4
Sue Calkins


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

justde said:


> O.G. Inselstadt is hosting a Bernhard Flinks seminar in Hazelhurst, WI the weekend of May 20-22, 2011. We have a few working spots left, spectators unlimited.
> 
> Seminar contact is Greg Mominee..for more info please see our website: Page 4
> Sue Calkins


Working slots are filling fast...just a heads up in case anyone is interested.
Sue


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

We have only 1 handler/dog team spot left, but we still have plenty of seating for auditors available!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wish I was closer!

Have a good time everyone!


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Just an update...still one working spot available. Auditors unlimited.
Sue


----------

